# Smoked  Mac and cheese



## erazz (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone ever try it?  Unfortunately I only think the top would take on any smoke, but if the smokers already warm......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2015)

Type smoked Mac and cheese in the search bar. You'll get several hundred results. Everything from premade then smoked to fully cooking in the smoker.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 7, 2015)

I've done it twice now, including yesterday. That one I posted a thread on in the Sides forum this morning (here-http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232594/no-boil-smoked-mac-cheese#post_1446350).

To see my first attempt, check out my smoked wings thread (see below near my sig).

Love it!

TW


----------



## erazz (Aug 7, 2015)

I guess I should have thought of that...bored out of my mind at work and just posted lol


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2015)

Heres one I did everyone loves it.

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/200832/mac-cheese-in-mes-40


----------

